# Surf fishing pompano



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (7 mo ago)

I’ve been trying to collect live sand fleas as bait but can’t get any that are big enough. What other bait can I use to catch pompano in the surf? I have dead shrimp but would live bait work better?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I dig up my own sandfleas when surf fishing. But I have caught Pompano on fish bite blood worms. Don't use frozen shrimp, Live shrimp are hard to find. buy fresh shrimp uncooked in a store. They hold the hook longer than frozen shrimp. But like I said , Most of my pomps were on FBBW's. I was fishing for whiting , I cast right after the first breaker, about 20 to 40 yds . There in the surfline.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Agree on the fresh shrimp. You might want to salt it in the refrigerator over night. It will harden the shrimp and stay on the hook better. Another bait to try is fish bite sand fleas.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I‘m pretty much targeting pomps any time I go. Use 2 small fleas back to back on the same hook. Even one small flea on an appropriate sized hook will catch big ones….the first big one I ever caught was on a tiny flea on a #4 circle. I have fished it all and I never use fresh or salted shrimp from the surf, fresh doesn’t stay on the hook well and if I’m going to use salted bait it’s going to be fresh salted clams overnight...but really no need now that Fishbites are around. I’m a big believer in fishbites…secret color and flavor combo…


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Plenty of people have caught pomp’s with fresh shrimp(definitely salt it if using in the surf) but …gotta have a variety of fish bites , shrimp and fleas


----------



## Carolina Red (7 mo ago)

I am here on oak Island for the week. Only my second time here and I'm from the western end of the state so my experience is mostly fresh water but I'm about to give some of the fish bite products a try. Have had no luck on frozen shrimp, squid, or mullet in the surf.The wife got a couple whiting in the surf on frozen shrimp last night. Anyway about the live shrimp a local recommended a place called Dutchman's tackle


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Fresh is best …lose the frozen bait if you can. Salt some fresh shrimp overnight in the refrigerator.

Fish bites is also a good option

“ live”shrimp very difficult to use in the surf unless extremely calm and not casting far


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Give the Fish Bites E-Z Flea a try. I cut it in small triangle shaped pieces and fish it on a no2 circle hook.
There's also some good videos online explaining what to look for when catching sand fleas. My wife enjoys catching sand fleas and is serious about it. Last month we went with her father and in-laws. They were complaining about the quantity and quality of the fleas they were catching. My wife took the rake and within a matter of minutes we had more bait than we needed..... yep, she's a keeper


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Pomp candy if you can find it.........real bloodworms works along with the the artificial bloodworms at times...... Same people that make pomp candy have a great bloodworm as well.. Few years back this time of year on I think
ramp 23 on OBX we slayed the croakers for days on only one bait. Pink shrimp fishbites. Trust me it was the ONLY thing they would bite...... kind of like throwing sh*t on a wall, try every and any thing to see what sticks............Plus I might add a 4 or 6 kahle/circle hook is ALL you need. I prefer no floats if crabs are not bad..... Hope this helps.......


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (7 mo ago)

Carolina Red said:


> I am here on oak Island for the week. Only my second time here and I'm from the western end of the state so my experience is mostly fresh water but I'm about to give some of the fish bite products a try. Have had no luck on frozen shrimp, squid, or mullet in the surf.The wife got a couple whiting in the surf on frozen shrimp last night. Anyway about the live shrimp a local recommended a place called Dutchman's tackle


I stayed at oak island last year and Dutchman bait shop is a great place


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (7 mo ago)

greg12345 said:


> I‘m pretty much targeting pomps any time I go. Use 2 small fleas back to back on the same hook. Even one small flea on an appropriate sized hook will catch big ones….the first big one I ever caught was on a tiny flea on a #4 circle. I have fished it all and I never use fresh or salted shrimp from the surf, fresh doesn’t stay on the hook well and if I’m going to use salted bait it’s going to be fresh salted clams overnight...but really no need now that Fishbites are around. I’m a big believer in fishbites…secret color and flavor combo…


What flavor fish bites do you use in the surf?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Aidan Kirkpatrick said:


> What flavor fish bites do you use in the surf?


Read what I said again about throwing s*^& on the wall. Never go with one brand or flavor or for that matter fresh bait.. I know they are expensive but if you can buy several kinds. My favorites are for the most part, pink shrimp and bloodworm of the fishbite line and pomp candy and bloodworm of that brand if I had to just pick two but trust me I have every flavor or brand known to man when I go and it pays off regularly......OFTEN I will use real bloodworms topped with a artificial bait and it works too. I have proven that time and time again........Remember do NOT use to big of a hook. A 2 is easily the biggest I would use with a 4 or 6 better. In kahle or circle. You can also put on fresh shrimp and top it with a fishbite shrimp of your choice.It will keep the shrimp on the hook. Its better if you make you own rigs as well , less is better with them simple ...........


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't use shrimp for surf fishing much at all, but know guys who do who are great fisherman and catch lots of pompano on them.

Sand fleas, crabs, and clams all work great for me. As a side note, good bait scissors/shears are critcical part of my pompano setup, for all 3 of these bait types (see notes below).

FLEAS: Most of the time it is sand fleas, as typically you can catch them in bulk in relative short order. Like Greg said above: stacking 2 (or more) smaller fleas on the hook works great. Also, DON'T shy away from the real big sand fleas...you can cut them in half with bait scissors and use BOTH ends for baits...deadly.

Once you catch the fleas, that is MONEY...you can keep them alive for several days...you can search internet for many variations of the 2 "methods" described below:

1. in the shade/cool area in a bucket/contianer with drain holes in semi moist sand (think of getting sand from the high-tide line
2. in a bucket/contianer with drain holes in a cooler but NOT touching the ice

In BOTH cases you have to rinse the fleas in fresh saltwater each day, AND replace the sand (for method 1)..I typically do it several times throughout the day while on the beach

CRABS: Oftren an undertated bait for pompano. Crab "knuckles" (cut from LIVE blue or calico crabs) are DEADLY on pomps and big mullets..I consisitently catch my biggest pompano on crab knuckes every year. The "knuckles" are essentially cross sections of the crab body (legs, pinchers, lungs, and top shell removed first) cut between each leg joint with bait scissors (see video below). The knuckles are tough bait, stay on the hook great when hooked correctly, and present a large profile for the fish to see and smell. Fun to hunt and catch crabs too!

A good video on how to prepare/use crab knuckles:





Also, its not uncommon to catch "baby" or mini calico crabs in sand flea rake while raking for fleas. These are fantastic pompano and mullet bait...from pinky fingernail size, on up...cut them in half with scissors in needed.

Ghost crab legs "wadded" up on a hook like a worm work too. Catch these on the beach at night using a long handled net.

CLAMS: Fresh/live clams are great too, using the tough "foot" part of the clam.

BAIT HUNTING ATTITUDE: Bait hunting is a lot of the fun (and frustration!) for me. I learned many years ago that the best bait "catchers" are usually the most successful fishermen. Spending the time to catch you own fresh bait, for all types of fishing, is CRITICAL IMHO.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

L197 2/0 or 1/0 are my fave pomp hooks…if I could only use one hook it would be the 2/0. Some people think it’s too big, but catch a 4-5lb pomp and stretch his mouth open…plenty of room in there. it is too big for the smaller ones…but that’s not what i’m fishing for…citations or bust. I have fished clam, crab, flea, bw fishbites…plus fishgum….if i could only use one its shrimp FB. live fleas are #1 for me, but if i can’t keep them on the hook the FB is going on. color depends on water tint and the floats i have on my rig.

after several years of unscientific research i’m totally sold on the floats for NC pomps…i had used them in Fl with amazing results but didn’t think it necessarily made a difference in NC…i’m a believer now…just ordered $50 more of them to restock after using my original stash up..,,


----------



## lite tackle (Jun 5, 2006)

greg12345 said:


> L197 2/0 or 1/0 are my fave pomp hooks…if I could only use one hook it would be the 2/0. Some people think it’s too big, but catch a 4-5lb pomp and stretch his mouth open…plenty of room in there. it is too big for the smaller ones…but that’s not what i’m fishing for…citations or bust. I have fished clam, crab, flea, bw fishbites…plus fishgum….if i could only use one its shrimp FB. live fleas are #1 for me, but if i can’t keep them on the hook the FB is going on. color depends on water tint and the floats i have on my rig.
> 
> after several years of unscientific research i’m totally sold on the floats for NC pomps…i had used them in Fl with amazing results but didn’t think it necessarily made a difference in NC…i’m a believer now…just ordered $50 more of them to restock after using my original stash up..,,


Greg, its interesting how we change our methods over the years to help catch pompano. The orange beads were the go-to several years ago...What color float was working for you?

Dave


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> L197 2/0 or 1/0 are my fave pomp hooks…if I could only use one hook it would be the 2/0. Some people think it’s too big, but catch a 4-5lb pomp and stretch his mouth open…plenty of room in there. it is too big for the smaller ones…but that’s not what i’m fishing for…citations or bust. I have fished clam, crab, flea, bw fishbites…plus fishgum….if i could only use one its shrimp FB. live fleas are #1 for me, but if i can’t keep them on the hook the FB is going on. color depends on water tint and the floats i have on my rig.
> 
> after several years of unscientific research i’m totally sold on the floats for NC pomps…i had used them in Fl with amazing results but didn’t think it necessarily made a difference in NC…i’m a believer now…just ordered $50 more of them to restock after using my original stash up..,,


I buy some small floats for rigs but usually make my own out of flip flops. Several video's of it on youtube. I often will make rigs where on one hook I use a float and another I don't. Crabs again often make my decision for me on that. If I am strictly after pomps I keep a selection of 3 hook rigs where I vary the size of the floats,hooks and float or no float. Does it work? Yes I have caught 3 at a time very often with one or more being citation size.........then of course you hit days you try everything and you find nothing. If you are only after citation size I'd agree you can get by with the larger hooks but often I catch them on a #4 or #6 with no issue.


----------



## Breadfan (9 mo ago)

1st time poster here. I totally concur on the crab knuckles. Must be live though, but crab is always available from baitshops and it will also work on Reds, black drum, ect, very well. 1# or #2 circle is about all we use down here in Jacksonville, Fla. You can also catch mutiple fish on one bait, and you cannot sling it off, just hook it through the knuckle and you are good. Next best thing to sand fleas, and sometimes, crab is all is they want. I carry fishbites but it has never caught anywhere near the numbers fleas and crabs has.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

lite tackle said:


> Greg, its interesting how we change our methods over the years to help catch pompano. The orange beads were the go-to several years ago...What color float was working for you?
> 
> Dave


One thing to remember a pomp eats by sight unlike a lot of other fish who use smell more........That is why often I find floats not happening. Plus something I have found helpful I have couple 55 gallon plastic barrels cut in half. I fill one and drop in my rigs to actually see what they are doing on the bottom? You will be surprised....


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Have you looked when using flip flop floats as compared to foam beads ?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

greg12345 said:


> plus


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Forget above post .... don't know what happened 
..... but I use a naked rig with 1/0 hooks and I put 2 large fleas on each hook back to back and I've had pretty good success with it .... the trick here on Hatteras now is you ain't gonna get one unless you can hit 80 yds are better .... they seem to be moving out in the deeper waters .... I'm sure a few have been caught closer in but the citations are mainly being caught on long casts ...


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Not 100% of the time, but it seems bigger fish of any species like deeper water


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> Have you looked when using flip flop floats as compared to foam beads ?


Yeap. I use a piece of copper pipe sharpened in half inch and 3/4 inch to punch them. Of course heavier hooks which in the end will use heavier bait need a bigger float..........at least that is what I have saw in the test I have done. I also will put on the actual bait or fishbites to see what effect it has on them. Even the beads have a bearing on the buoyancy. I will say the bought floats MAY have a touch more buoyancy with a smaller size needed to accomplish the same thing. I have never seen any actual difference in fish catching as far as I can tell.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

FWIW I usually start with a mixed rig. One hook will not have a float and the other will......It all goes back to that throwing sh*t on the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep it’s usually the case gotta be prepared with multiple bait types


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Agreed with Greg and River (whenever you see posts by either of them...read closely and take note!)...where I fish (Topsail) the long cast is a must, at least for me, to consistently catch the big pompano (citation and bigger)...same for the big mullets (15-inchers and bigger). Greg said it well in recent post: I often believe that if I could get just a few more yards, it means more fish. Based on my experience, I would estimate that I catch the big pompano out far 10:1 or more, versus in close. Its one of the reasons why I have settled on using "naked" rigs (i.e., no beads, floats, hardware, etc.) almost exclusively: the naked rigs cast noticably further, without the air drag of the beads, floats, hardware, etc. At Topsail (probably other beaches too) sometimes those long casts may be needed to reach the clear water (a MUST for pompano) and maybe even to get out beyond where the people are swimming...not sure exactly, but I know it works. Sure, there are nice pompano caught inside the bars, in the sloughs, up agianst the beach, etc., but I find that that the fat ones hang on on/beyond that outer bar.

I have been tying/using what I think is similar to a River rig since I was a kid (early 1980s), mainly because its simple, easy, quick, and cheap to tie. I don't even use snaps, swivels, etc...only flurocarbon and hooks, that's it. It works for me. I have a couple of buddies who are pompano killers, and we debate on the floats and beads all of the time...they catch fish on them all the time, but they also use naked rigs too. I have intentionally fished the naked rigs side by side with floats, beads, etc. and the dressed up rigs simply didn't catch more fish for me...just the results I saw over several years of testing...not to bash them at all, just to show what worked for me. I DID find out that that floats got bit by other non targets fish, bluefish in particular, which is NOT good for me, as it often wrecks the rig by cutting/knicking the leader. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks …another strategy is to use a single float/hook for increased distance.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> Thanks …another strategy is to use a single float/hook for increased distance.


I often will make a mini drum rig you might say. Fish finder type. I use and keep them for times I think I need distance. Got to admit the double or triple rigs kill ya distance to a degree. Plus you usually not using weight in your sinker like you do a drum rig....


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> I‘m pretty much targeting pomps any time I go. Use 2 small fleas back to back on the same hook. Even one small flea on an appropriate sized hook will catch big ones….the first big one I ever caught was on a tiny flea on a #4 circle. I have fished it all and I never use fresh or salted shrimp from the surf, fresh doesn’t stay on the hook well and if I’m going to use salted bait it’s going to be fresh salted clams overnight...but really no need now that Fishbites are around. I’m a big believer in fishbites…secret color and flavor combo…


Secret color and flavor combo?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Retired…don’t just put your rig in a test barrell underwater, bait them up with fleas and do it…many times the smaller floats aren’t buoyant enough to float up a big flea. Don’t know if anyone watches eliasvfishing on youtube but lately he has jigged up some big pompano from a kayak waaay deep out in SENC on epoxy jigs….and the biggest one i have ever seen on topsail came on a gotcha at the very end of jolly roger that’s 250+y off the beach 15y ago…ever since then I’m trying to get my bait way out there at topsail…you can always use a breakaway clip down rig for serious distance

FB color depends on my float color…try to match it / coordinate it…and float color depends on water tint

Anyone else notice the big pomps go aerial when they 1st get hooked….first thing i do when i see the rod bend deep is look offshore…many times they will sky (just once right away) on the initial hookup…when i see that flash of silver go airborne its either a pomp or ladyfish (usually a pomp here in nc)

Anyone fished the Ninja Daggers? I want to know bite detection...

Where is Loner and Pierlegend these days….those guys had some serious wisdom about topsail pomps….


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Would be interesting to poll the commercial guys down in Fl and see if they could only fish one rig the rest of their life what would it be….naked probably works as good as all this fancy bead and float nonsense…but i doubt any would choose the naked…there’s something…placebo effect for the angler…with the floats / beads that makes us feel better


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Aidan Kirkpatrick said:


> I’ve been trying to collect live sand fleas as bait but can’t get any that are big enough. What other bait can I use to catch pompano in the surf? I have dead shrimp but would live bait work better?


aidan - this time of year many fleas in colonies will be small ones…young of the year….keep moving to a new colony and eventually you will find a colony with some big ones mixed in. By aug / late summer most colonies will have nice bait sized ones, but this time of year you have to move to find the ideal size….


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I like trying everything also when I start out. Naked, different color floats etc. I tied a bunch of new rigs last summer, double drop, single, with floats (all colors and combos), naked, etc. All were 20lb floro and some of the singles I tied a 2/0 or 3/0 for big pomps/whiting/puppy drum to use long range on my CPS 3-6s. 

After all that, I can just say it depends. But two things I have learned is always have blood worms and always use at least one rig with floats. 

Best one we got last year, my cousin caught, and was off ramp 32 about 40 yds out during beach buggy tourney. 7lb 6oz I think it was, on shrimp and ezflea FB on a float rig. Just shy of the state record. Water was still warm, which prob explains why so few drum were caught. I got a citation that day also, but mine was only a third that size.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> Retired…don’t just put your rig in a test barrell underwater, bait them up with fleas and do it…many times the smaller floats aren’t buoyant enough to float up a big flea. Don’t know if anyone watches eliasvfishing on youtube but lately he has jigged up some big pompano from a kayak waaay deep out in SENC on epoxy jigs….and the biggest one i have ever seen on topsail came on a gotcha at the very end of jolly roger that’s 250+y off the beach 15y ago…ever since then I’m trying to get my bait way out there at topsail…you can always use a breakaway clip down rig for serious distance
> 
> FB color depends on my float color…try to match it / coordinate it…and float color depends on water tint
> 
> ...


 If ya reread my post you will see that I mentioned I rig em up with bait, real and artificial to see what it takes to float em. I have a 12 ft dagger. Good rod. Good tip.LIGHT! For the money actually a super rod. Its rated 4-8oz........reality? I would not push it past 6 nbait which makes it a great pomp rod with 3-4 oz and bait as the tip is far more sensitive than a full bore drum rod like a 1305 or RS1508....just does not have the backbone for drum fishing at the OBX when its slightly rough........


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

now that’s a monster right there!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

retired said:


> If ya reread my post you will see that I mentioned I rig em up with bait, real and artificial to see what it takes to float em. I have a 12 ft dagger. Good rod. Good tip.LIGHT! For the money actually a super rod. Its rated 4-8oz........reality? I would not push it past 6 nbait which makes it a great pomp rod with 3-4 oz and bait as the tip is far more sensitive than a full bore drum rod like a 1305 or RS1508....just does not have the backbone for drum fishing at the OBX when its slightly rough........


yes the price is right on that rod…also looking at the FS over the bar 12 rod


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I got a 12 ft Ninja Dagger .... great pomp rod .... Ninja builds some great rods and rigs, they tie and sell my favorite Rig .....


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

retired said:


> Yeap. I use a piece of copper pipe sharpened in half inch and 3/4 inch to punch them. Of course heavier hooks which in the end will use heavier bait need a bigger float..........at least that is what I have saw in the test I have done. I also will put on the actual bait or fishbites to see what effect it has on them. Even the beads have a bearing on the buoyancy. I will say the bought floats MAY have a touch more buoyancy with a smaller size needed to accomplish the same thing. I have never seen any actual difference in fish catching as far as I can tell.


Keep in mind while doing your barrel test things will float higher in salt water than fresh


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

joek said:


> Keep in mind while doing your barrel test things will float higher in salt water than fresh


I thought about that once on a slow day several years back. So I scooped up 5 gallon of seawater and dropped a rig in already baited up...........may have been some difference I guess but nothing big.....What you are saying does make sense though.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

I took the advice on here and tied up some naked rigs again. I always used to use naked but crabs were destroying me one trip so I went to floats. 

I got naked ones again. I got bead and float same color. I got bead and float with different color on each drop. All #6 hooks with 20lb flor.

I have been using fishbites for years. Last June I finally caught my largest pomp a 1.9 lb. Nothing compared to above, but I'm learning. I started using salted shrimp from advice on this board. Worked nice last June also. This June, not so well but it was a King Tide with a TON of seaweed. I might go up the north end pier in august and get rest squid. I know they have it there.

Past 2 summers sand fleas have been plentiful where we have stayed. Small, medium, large, mammoth. Whatever you want and as much as you want. I swear I never caught a thing wit them though. No idea what I'm doing wrong. I cast them close, medium, far. I use big ones. I use multiple small ones. Nada. Its got to be me.

August I'll try again. Try try again.

Thanks for all the info on here. I know there is billions of things I don't know, but I don't live on topsail so this is a 2 times a year thing for me. Put me on a boat in freshwater back home or on a river muddy shoreline and I can go to town.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Fished & talked with River this morning. Great experience 👍🏻 Caught 9 decent sea mullet in around an hour or so. All on fleas & of course a river rig!!🤷‍♂️😁


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh & they were close, like at your feet close


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

jimim77 said:


> I took the advice on here and tied up some naked rigs again. I always used to use naked but crabs were destroying me one trip so I went to floats.
> 
> I got naked ones again. I got bead and float same color. I got bead and float with different color on each drop. All #6 hooks with 20lb flor.
> 
> ...


Always fish Topsail in August. Slow for overall #s but there can be some really big pomps around. Some of the biggest I have caught came in August. JMHO but I would use a larger hook than 6 unless its the owner mutu light circle...#6 in that model will work for sure, although I prefer bigger circles. I find the mutu light circles (which are sharp as all get out) rust out much quicker than the silver L197s...the eye of the mutu light circles is also much smaller....not an issue with river rigs but hard if you are trying to run a dropper loop through them.


----------



## HogRock (Dec 27, 2019)

What reel and running line are you using with the Ninja Dagger 12? I have a Blue yonder and a Slosh 30 loaded with 20 lb mono - either of those good? Should I go to lighter line?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a Akios 551 Shuttle with 16 lb Pro Spec (clear) on my 12' Ninja Dagger .... I can throw 3 ozs hard without a shock leader ..... I can get some pretty good distance with that setup throwin a double drop rig . But you should be good with your setup .... 16 lb pro spec breaks at about 20 lbs and I'd definitely go with the Blue Yonder ....


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Ive used multiple reels. I have several slosh's magged that I use. Probably like the Squall 12 I have with ceramic bearings on that rod the best.........Great pomp rod, light duty drum rod.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

greg12345 said:


> Would be interesting to poll the commercial guys down in Fl and see if they could only fish one rig the rest of their life what would it be….naked probably works as good as all this fancy bead and float nonsense…but i doubt any would choose the naked…there’s something…placebo effect for the angler…with the floats / beads that makes us feel better


2/0 circle hooks with orange bead and white floats. Probably 50% of my hooks and always one of those on my first rig out. That is usually top hook. Experiment beads and float color on bottom hook.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> Always fish Topsail in August. Slow for overall #s but there can be some really big pomps around. Some of the biggest I have caught came in August. JMHO but I would use a larger hook than 6 unless its the owner mutu light circle...#6 in that model will work for sure, although I prefer bigger circles. I find the mutu light circles (which are sharp as all get out) rust out much quicker than the silver L197s...the eye of the mutu light circles is also much smaller....not an issue with river rigs but hard if you are trying to run a dropper loop through them.


I only use owner Mutu light circles. learned that on here. lol I have been using 1/0 owner Mutu light circles. but this trip decided to maybe down it. I can actually get 20 lb floro to go through the loop of #6 owners. it take some time but I get them through for my double loop droppers.

so what do you think? should I tie up some 1/0 also? I literally have every size from 4/0 down to I think #8.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been a long time user of Mutu light circle hooks in sizes 1 to 4. This year I started using Eagle Claw L197 circle hooks size 1 and 1/0 and I have to say that I have been thoroughly impressed. I really like the large eye on the L197. But what I noticed the most is that they do not rust like the Mutu lights do if not rinsed with freshwater. I have found no difference in my bite to catch ratios. I still have not totally given up on the Mutu‘s but I will say that I have purchased a few more L197’s recently. 🎣


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

larger eye is always welcome with that heavier line and loops for sure! Good to know!


----------

